# Splendid GTR-R32 .. Twin Turbo .. Amazing



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

WOW


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow very clean engine bay, I love the rear diffuser!


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Liking that 

Simple but very effective.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

That looks lovely 

HUGE inlet plenum & Turbos !

Anyone know what that Splitter is ? Suits it well.


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

have no idea


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

Edit - it looks like an Abflug one:
Abflug Carbon Fibre Front Lip/diffuser For R32 Gt-r! - Skylines Australia


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

I like everything about it bar the wheels which IMHO do not suit the car at all  .


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

skyline69_uk said:


> I like everything about it bar the wheels which IMHO do not suit the car at all  .


you serious? the wheels look great and compliment the car well.

really like that r34-esque front splitter. good stuff.


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

what brakes are those ??


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

gtr-lover said:


> what brakes are those ??


The brakes are from KAD

KAD : Brake Upgrades


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

looks nice ..

thanks


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

very nice! reckon you should take the bung in the exhaust out though lol
bay looks really tidy considering the size of those turbos!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks awesome .. really like that .. is it a recent import or have you been keeping it secret for a while


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

also, really like what's been done with the consul and the gauges


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Very very nice, any power figures?


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Gotta say, in my eyes I think Daz's 32 is THE perfect example! :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

not 'diggin' the twin exit, but other than that, from the one exterior pic thats left...it loosk very very nice and very well done


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Love it, but why only 1 hydraulic pipe along the bulkhead? 

Charlie.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Awesome looking machine, Full feature in the may issue of Banzai, and it is on the cover. And yes they are Abflug Diffusers!!

Cheers Sparks


----------



## Levi_501 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thumbs up, love the Compomotives


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

chas said:


> Love it, but why only 1 hydraulic pipe along the bulkhead?
> 
> Charlie.


Electric line lock on the left hand side of the bulkhead


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Alex Creasey said:


> Gotta say, in my eyes I think Daz's 32 is THE perfect example! :thumbsup:


Cheque's in the post matey :chuckle:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Isnt that whift blitz's car?

I have seen this car in the flesh when it was getting its AEM remapped in Miltonkeynes. 

An awesome looking gtr and the cleanest engine bay i have ever seen. It has an electric power steering pump. Cool or what


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Great R32!!!!


----------



## Sturge (Apr 13, 2007)

Just been reading about this car in Banzai magazine. Gotta say i reckon it is the poodles plums, a definate street sleeper!! How do you keep that engine so clean? Lots of time, elbow grease and a sponsorship deal with autoglym i guess!! Really nice car mate.


----------



## risingsun123 (Apr 1, 2007)

i think this car is awesome really done nicely


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its niecly done

was in bansai as you say

believe they shot the photos down the road at pitsea 

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## GTR LM LTD (Dec 28, 2005)

i've just spent half an hour drooling over this car in banzai, without question its the best R32 i have seen, and i've seen a lot...
absolutly perfect, wheels, colour, mods.....great job to whoever built it!!!


----------



## GTRgod (Jul 28, 2005)

WOW !

I think this is my favourite R32 GTR Ive ever seen. So simple and clean, yet HOT! opcorn: lol


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

That's stunning !!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Looks like SteveN ' s car's twin in a slightly darker blue.
The interior looks stunning with that alcantara.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

yeah, that blew my load. Damn.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm not big into r32's but this one has changed my mind. The best looking r32 i have seen without a doubt.


----------



## Asgaard (Jun 30, 2006)

Can someone post the spec?


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Damn! What a sexy engine bay:bowdown1:


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

what a monster, love the body and rim color combo


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

That just looks amazing. Not too keen on the rear diffuser, but the rest of it is perfect imo. :bowdown1:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

OOOhh yeah nice R32. Just saw it in Banzai Magazine on the cover. Car is over 1000hp supposedly. Beautiful. Not keen on wheel choice but good wheel color.


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

sure 

thanks


----------



## fabianGTR34 (Aug 6, 2006)

Aint that a hks GT2835 setup, I thought it was rated @ 840 or something like that..


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I like the front and rear diffusers..... but why leave the middle of the car so high up? 

It really needs custom made carbon fibre trim to add to the bottom of the side skirts, then it would be perfect.


----------



## Floyd (Dec 15, 2004)

fabianGTR34 said:


> Aint that a hks GT2835 setup, I thought it was rated @ 840 or something like that..


No its a 3037 setup. Much bigger than the the 2835.


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

*MY CAR*

Thanks for all you coments find it hard to get on here lately so busy at work (WHIFBITZ).

Ain't to keen on the rear diffuser myself but want something going on at the back, and yes I was gunna get a carbon strip under the standard sideskirt but couldn't find anything I liked.

The bung is for the noise it is so loud in a inclosed area and the surrounding businesses moan that it shacks there shops :chuckle: 

I like the wheels didn't wanna copy the norm TE37 etc. and wanted it still abit motorsporty.

Spec has changed slighty but hopefully car will be at Japshow and possibly get it down the strip aswell hoping for low 10's.

Thanks again for all the coments

Darren


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

*SPEC SHEET It's long *

I think this is all of it

INTRODUCTION:

The SKYLINE was purchased in Jan 2004, it was taken for a quick test drive to make sure all was ok. Then everything was checked over to make sure we was starting with a top quality GTR.
The GTR then got stripped down to a near bare body shell and the modifying process began. Most of the parts came from Japan or was custom made in the UK.
The build has taken 2 years so far and is near to completion.
We still need to run the car in and get it fully mapped, but we are hoping the GTR produces near to 1000BHP !!!


ENGINE:

HKS RB28 Full Counter Weight Crank
HKS H Section Rods 22mm Gudgen Pin 
HKS 86.5mm 22mm Gudgen Pin Coated Pistons 
Nimso Main & Big End Bearings 
Tomei Main Studs 
Tomei Oil Pump 
Custom Baffled/ Gate Sump 10 Litre Capacity 
Tomei 1.2mm Head Gasket Kit 
Tomei Head Studs 
Tomei Cam Studs 
Tomei Type B Springs + Spring Retainers 
Tomei Valve Guides 
Tomei Spring Lifters 
Tomei 280 Deg 11.5mm Lift IN/EX 
Tomei Timing Belt 
HKS Durallium Cam Sprockets IN/EX 
HKS ATI Crank Damper 
Aluminium Anodised Pulleys Crank, Alternator, Water Pump
Reimax Clear Pulley Cover 
Nismo Alloy Oil Filler Cap 
Nismo Low Temp Thermostat 
Custom Water System With Alloy Collector Tank 
Custom AMT Full Headwork Drag Spec Matched To IN/EX 
Custom AMT Spec Large Inlet Manifold With Venturi Trumpets 
Custom AMT 115mm Throttle Body
HKS GT 3037S Turbos 
HKS Tubular Stainless Steel Manifolds 
HKS GT Wastegates 1.4 Bar Springs 
Custom 80mm Downpipes into 95mm Y Section 
Custom 95mm Decat Pipe
TRUST Full Titanium 95mm Race Exhaust System
Custom Alloy Power Steering Tank 
Custom Electric Power Steering Pump Setup 
Custom Greedy Oil Breather Tank 
HURST Line Lock 
Cusco Brake Master Stopper 
Whifbitz HID Kit
Coolmax 50mm Aluminium Radiator 
Kenlowe Twin Ultra Thin 14” Fans 
Samco Silicon Hoses Oil/Water 
6 New Nissan Coil Packs 
NGK Iridium Racing Plugs 
EARL’S Aluminium Fittings & Braided Oil, Water, Fuel Hoses Throughout 
HKS Twin Power DLI 
HKS + TRUST Aluminium Pipes 80mm + 100mm 
TRUST Type R BOV 
TRUST 16 Row Oil Cooler Kit 
TRUST IC 700x300x115mm 
CARBING Front & Rear Strut Braces
Garage Defend Carbon Cooling Panel 
AEM ECU - 5 Bar Map Sensor 
NOS 50-75 Hp Shot 
Nismo Engine Mount Set 
All Engine Bay Wiring Hidden As Much As Possible


TRANSMISSION:

OS GIKEN Quad Plate Clutch Hollinger Type 
OS GIKEN Uprated 5 Speed Close Ratio Gear Set 
OS GIKEN Uprated Hollinger Input Shaft
OS GIKEN Uprated Centre Plate
HKS Kansi Solid Gearbox Mounts
Nismo Clutch Hose 
Nismo Upreated Pivot Ball 
Nismo Big Slave 
Complete Gearbox Overhaul 
MOTUL 90-140w Competition Oils 


FUEL SYSTEM :

HKS 11.5mm Fuel Rail 
Tomei Fuel Pumps x 3 
SARD Fuel Surge Tank 
RC 1000cc Injectors 
Aeromotive Fuel Regulator  
Earl’s Fittings
-6 Braided Hoses
Aluminium -6 Fuel Filters
Twin -6 Fuel Lines To Fuel Rail



EXTERIOR & SUSPENSION:

Nismo Original Front Bumper Modified
Abflug Front Lower Diffuser 
Abflug Rear Lower Diffuser 
DSpeed Front Indicators 
Std Rear Bumper Modified
Flushed Boot Lid 
Full Re-Spray In Custom Blue 
Fully Under Sealed
New Window Seals 
KAD 6 Pots 356mm Grooved Discs 
Goodridge Braided Brake Lines
Whifbitz Rear Grooved Discs
Porterfield R4 Brake Pads
HKS Hipermax Coilovers 
Rear Steer Essential Cancel Bar 
IKEYA FORMULA Rear Upper Camber Link Arms
IKEYA FORMULA Rear Toe Link Arms
IKEYA FORMULA Front Tie Rods 
IKEYA FORMULA Steering Rack Ends 
NAGISA AUTO Front Upper Camber Link Arms 
WHIFBITZ One-Piece Propshaft
Compomotive Mo 18x10 
Yokohama Advan A048 Cut Slick 265x35 R18 
Ultra Light Wheel Nuts 


INTERIOR:

Full Interior Black Alcantara Re-Trim 
Corbeau Carbon Kevlar Front Seats 
Bride Seat Rails 
Luke 4 Point Harnesses 
CARBING Aluminium Roll Cage
Momo Race Steering Wheel 
Nismo Gear Knob 
Nismo 25 % Quick Shift 
Nismo Floor Mats 
DEFI Gauges for Oil Temp, Oil Press, Water Temp, Fuel Press, Turbo Boost	
AEM Wideband Gauge
TRUST Profec B Boost Controller 
SIGNAL Quick Release Steering Boss 
Custom Gauge/Stereo/Heater Surround Covered In Alcantara 
Pioneer DVD Player 
Kenwood Speakers
Phoenix Gold Amp 
Custom Amp & Sub Install 
NOS Billet Bottle Holder 
RED TOP 40 Racing Battery


I said it was long :chuckle:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

DAZ - GTR said:


> TRANSMISSION:
> 
> OS GIKEN Quad Plate Clutch Hollinger Type


:runaway: Not a daily driver then


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

I cant believe how slow I am sometimes.... just realised whos car this is. Been a long time since I first saw it. 

Darren... cars looking fantastic mate. Hope all things are good with you matey.


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

It isn't to bad on the road actually clutch can be abit snappy when it gets hot but otherwise ok.

Alright alex long time no speak, got her done in the end  did you get another GTR ?


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

I want a ride mate..... and no I havent replaced the GTR yet... come close a couple of times but the timings always off.... soon tho ... soon ..


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

its really high from the middle .. just noticed that


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job on the 32. Looks clean and the engine bay looks like it has the goods to deliver! Top effort.


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

yup


----------



## palmer77 (Jul 21, 2004)

she's a beauty....i got the same wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

whats their cost ??


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks Hipo for some off your goodies 

cost for what wheels ?


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

will have to add your name to the list Alex  peeps been wanting a ride for 2 years now


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

for those wheels on the R32 ?


----------



## fabianGTR34 (Aug 6, 2006)

Floyd said:


> No its a 3037 setup. Much bigger than the the 2835.


You're right.. didn't think of that, but now you say so it is obvious


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

This is one of my favourite R32's, It's absolutely stunning and I can't remember how many times I have read the article in Banzai and looked at the fantastic pictures! :bowdown1: 

You sholud be very proud of your self and your GTR


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

gtr-lover said:


> thanks


Why say thanks when it is not even yours?


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

and why do you even care !!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

gtr-lover said:


> and why do you even care !!


I don't care I'm just asking


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

ookee


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

one of the nicest R32's ive seen in a very long time


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

woooooow

looks v nice

Thanks mate


----------



## piaylife1 (Jun 8, 2007)

This aint even your car and you're acting like you own it.


----------



## sti50whp (Nov 28, 2006)

sorry to bring back an old thread, but daaammmmnnnnn 

whether i see this car in the flesh or in pic's i have to run the cold tap in the shower.

as said b4 dazza, this IS the only r32 to have in my book. didnt u win the show and shine??? i know your not a polisher, so good effort 

and as 4 rides, i still haven't had a ride in your old car, so i think i should be top of the list  

long time no see :sadwavey:


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

Cheers m8 , being working hard ain't finished off final mapping yet.
Thinking of selling her as am using the FD for racing now.

What you smoking around in now


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Absolutely amazing R32. 

Brilliant effort Daz with the best of everything! :smokin:


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks m8 , like yours too is that candy red ? I was thinking about that color to


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

i saw this car on ebay a few weeks back, stunning piece of kit!


----------



## DAZ - GTR (Mar 27, 2003)

Yeah some bloke bought it but won't pay , typical ebay rubbish


----------



## Scottishgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

luvley jubbly, 

Definate street sleeper.


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

would love to drive it so badly


----------

